# What to know about Coogee Beach?



## jlaurino (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm planning on moving into the Sydney area with my girlfriend, but I'm not exactly sure I'll be moving into the city itself. A friend of ours is also moving there in a little less than two months and is looking into getting an apt/studio in Coogee Beach. Of course, it sounds like a great idea, but I wasn't sure what there is to know about Coogee beach.

Is it a good area crime wise?

Are there similar beach towns/cities that are worth looking at in conjunction with, or instead of Coogee Beach?

If I was to get a job in Sydney, how much time and how much $$$ will my commute to the city cost?

What would an average rental rate run in Coogee Beach for a 1br or studio?

Lastly, are there a considerable amount of places to get jobs in the beach towns?

Thanks for all of your help. This certainly will not be the last question of mine!
lane:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Coogee Beach is still the city. It's the Eastern Suburbs of Sydney. Coogee is next to Bondi Beach (I'm sure you've heard of that one) so it has a good vibe. I'm not sure about crime in the area but Coogee is a desirable area to live for most. Look around also for suburbs like Clovelly, Tamarama.

Check out the Real Estate websites (Domain and Realestate.com.au) for rental pricing.

Commute time will be about 20-30 mins each depending on what part of the CBD you work in.

It'll likely be bus or combination of bus/train (Bondi Junction station).


----------



## jlaurino (Jul 29, 2010)

*Thanks!*



amaslam said:


> Coogee Beach is still the city. It's the Eastern Suburbs of Sydney. Coogee is next to Bondi Beach (I'm sure you've heard of that one) so it has a good vibe. I'm not sure about crime in the area but Coogee is a desirable area to live for most. Look around also for suburbs like Clovelly, Tamarama.
> 
> Check out the Real Estate websites for rental pricing.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## markone (Aug 5, 2010)

Coogee is a great spot...very little crime, we lived there for 12 years, now moving back in September.

Very busy especially in summer..coogee bay hotel has a top venue for bands, lots to do.

1 bed flat average $400/500week....a 2 bed flat wont be much more....infact 1 beds are quite rare.

you will have a ball.

cheers,
mark


----------

